# SGW - Sons of Gwalia



## richbb (20 June 2004)

*SGW-Sons of Gwalia?*

I hold SGW since 16/6/04 at 2.39 and added it friday at 2.35. With gold price up strongly @us$395, SGW will do well Monday. I picked up SGW as it had strong support around 2.37-2.38, and higher volumn. The RSI is divergine. I'll post the chart if i could.

Richbb


----------



## Joe Blow (21 June 2004)

*Re: SGW-Sons of Gwanlia?*

Thought I'd post one for you, Rich.







Hope this helps!


----------



## richbb (21 June 2004)

*Re: SGW-Sons of Gwanlia?*

Thanks Boss. 
But I really want to post by myself. I've got Metastock and can copy it here. So can you guide me to paste here? Thanks

Cheers

richbb


----------



## Joe Blow (21 June 2004)

*Re: SGW-Sons of Gwanlia?*



> Thanks Boss.
> But I really want to post by myself. I've got Metastock and can copy it here. So can you guide me to paste here? Thanks
> 
> Cheers
> ...




Rich,

At the moment this site has no facility for users to upload images. Although I am looking at ways to rectify this.

You can post images if they are already up on the internet by referencing them with the  tags.

Will see what I can do in the short term about members uploading images. I'm thinking about giving every user that requests it their own images direcory at Aussie Stock Forums... I just have to see how feasible it is first.


----------



## richbb (23 June 2004)

*Re: SGW-Sons of Gwanlia?*

Try to post the metasock chart for SGW
Hope can succeed!

richbb


----------



## richbb (23 June 2004)

*Re: SGW-Sons of Gwanlia?*

It seems NOT working!!!


----------



## Joe Blow (23 June 2004)

*Re: SGW-Sons of Gwanlia?*



> It seems NOT working!!!




Hi Rich,

Make sure the attachment is either a jpg, gif or bmp file. Otherwise it won't display.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 June 2004)

*Re: SGW-Sons of Gwanlia?*

Heading off to bed now mate.

Good luck with it!

Cheers!

 8)


----------



## richbb (24 June 2004)

*Re: SGW-Sons of Gwanlia?*

Very happy today with SGW, over 3k profit now.
Try one more time to post the chart to see if works.

SGW has more to come, next target is 2.7.

Safe trading

richbb


----------



## Joe Blow (25 June 2004)

*Re: SGW-Sons of Gwanlia?*

Good call Rich!

SGW up 9% today! Nice work mate!

I'm going to be following your posts carefully from now on!


----------



## richbb (25 June 2004)

*Re: SGW-Sons of Gwanlia?*

Thanks Boss,

I'll keep working hard. I sold some SGW to take profit, and may sell all tomorrow. Other stock to watch for is SHL.

Safe trading

richbb ;D


----------



## Joe Blow (25 June 2004)

*Re: SGW-Sons of Gwanlia?*



> Thanks Boss,
> 
> I'll keep working hard. I sold some SGW to take profit, and may sell all tomorrow. Other stock to watch for is SHL.
> 
> ...



Will surely keep an eye on it but going away for two weeks starting tomorrow. See my post in the general forum.

Will be checking in periodically. 

Take it easy mate, and good trading!

And keep posting!


----------



## Redwing (4 September 2004)

*SGW*

Sons Of Gwalia in 'voluntary administration' as of last monday ...

where to from here?
Glad i took my profits a 'long' time before it nosedived to it's recent lows..


REDWING


----------



## RichKid (5 September 2004)

*Re: Sgw*

Hi Redwing,

Looks like the regulators are going to have a look to see what they can uncover- the sudden announcement has made everyone suspicious.

I'm keeping an eye on what they'll do with the business, apart from the gold 'assets' there may be some attractive investments to get into (ie Tantulum). But it all depends on the administrator and how things are spun out.

It's a shame to see things go badly, especially for a company with such a long history. I heard Herbert Hoover was involved with it way back when he was a young engineer, before he became US president.

RichKid


----------



## Redwing (6 September 2004)

*Re: Sgw*

I intially got in because of the Tantalum..

I wouldn't be suprised if some of the CEO's got out a while back knowing they were 'hedged' to the Max. It'll be intersting to see what ASIC discovers..


I heard some US investors are considering legal action..

REDWING


----------



## RichKid (7 September 2004)

*Re: Sgw*

Well the good thing is (for those who didn't hold SGW) we can only wait and see if there is a bargain to be had from the Tantulum. I'd heard it said that SGW was one of the easier ways to gain exposure to the NASDAQ purely because of the Tantulum used in electronics etc. 

Now if we get access someway to the Tantulum alone it'll be a big opportunity (ie a separate float or restructure?). Somehow I feel one of the existing players will gobble up that division if it's offerred. No one seems  to want the gold assets (or was that 'dirt'?).
Anyway, no hurry, it'll all pan out in the coming months. It's a shame a big Aussie producer had to go down like this!

RichKid


----------



## DaveHodge (29 November 2004)

*Re: Sgw*

Your post on Sgw --- there is new Tantalum deposite on the go --- 

:Group This pretty exciting news for my company
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Commerce Resources Corp.* (CCE - TSX Venture) is pleased to announce that it is in receipt of flotation test results from SGS Lakefield Limited for work on gravity concentrates from its Blue River Tantalum-Niobium Project. Click the following link to read the news: [/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Flotation Doubles Grade of Tantalum-Niobium Concentrate[/font]​
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]For further information, visit:[/font] 

Stock Information (CCE - TSX Venture)​
Corporate Website​
Overview of the Fir Deposit​
Overview of the Verity Deposit​
If you would like a complete package on Commerce Resources Corp. and its tantalum projects, email your name, address and telephone number to info@commerceresources.com with the word *PACKAGE *in the subject line.​
If you have any questions following your review, feel free to contact me at (604) 484 2700 or toll free at 1 866 484 2700.​
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Sincerely,​
David HodgePresident
Tel: 604.484.2700[/font]



[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
​​

[/font]

​




*Commerce Resources Corp.*

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Tel: 604.484.2700
Fax: 604.681.8240
Web: [/font][font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.commerceresources.com[/font]​


Dear David Hodge​


----------



## RichKid (30 November 2004)

*Re: Sgw*

Just came across this article in The Australian- speculation that SoG will be floated like Pasminco-Zinifex with just the Tantalum assets. The troublesome gold assets will be sold off before that. If they can float it during this bull run there'll be some money to be made. I'm certainly looking at buying in if possible. There's also reference to an Aussie junior called Tantalum Australia- anyone know anything about it? Apparently they're trying to bid for the SoG tantulum assets but may not have enough fire power.

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5744,11538087%5E462,00.html


----------



## RichKid (13 December 2004)

*Re: Sgw*

More articles in the papers today that SGW will be 'recapitalised'. I don't know much about these issues but I assume it means we might have a chance of buying stock in a market offering (like Pasminco as mentioned in post above). Any views as to timing? You'd think they'd do it while the bull market is running rather than delaying.


----------



## noirua (15 February 2007)

The position of Sons of Gwalia - http://www.delisted.com.au/Company/7589


----------



## rederob (15 February 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> The position of Sons of Gwalia - http://www.delisted.com.au/Company/7589



Similar to Croesus: I wonder if there will be some action on that front too?


----------

